# The violadude show



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

What do you guys think?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Fantastic! Perhaps for your next episode you could puscum ages of score of the music while it's playing because it kinda feels creepy when you stare into the camera like that. But over all, I think the Violadude Show is a great idea! I can't wait to see you explain *Ligeti's* "Le Grand Macabre."


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting. As a non-musician, I learnt something.

Edit: you might like to give each show a heading about the piece(s) you are explaining. Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, I am planning to do the other pieces in the Op. 76 set at some point. I gotta fix a bug in my computer first though. It keeps shutting off whenever I try to use my Imovie app.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Fantastic! Perhaps for your next episode you could puscum ages of score of the music while it's playing because it kinda feels creepy when you stare into the camera like that. But over all, I think the Violadude Show is a great idea! I can't wait to see you explain *Ligeti's* "Le Grand Macabre."


Hmmm....I'll start with the string quartets or something haha


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Interesting. As a non-musician, I learnt something.
> 
> Edit: you might like to give each show a heading about the piece(s) you are explaining. Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76


Great  That was my goal.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Grrrrrreat! I wish I had a _face _for video

THe rest of the channel is also worth watching! Added it to my list of faves on my own channel.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Grrrrrreat! I wish I had a _face _for video
> 
> THe rest of the channel is also worth watching! Added it to my list of faves on my own channel.


Oh jeeze lol just dont watch the really old ones when I was a Junior in highschool...lol


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I learned how to pronounce viola correctly in the first 5 seconds


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I learned how to pronounce viola correctly in the first 5 seconds


That would be the _american _pronunciation, right?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

i do not know


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I learned how to pronounce viola correctly in the first 5 seconds


I no longer have to refer to them as "bloated violins". I still might, though.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks violadude. I enjoyed that, learnt a fair bit. Brahms' piano works, while I know them, are pieces i'm not that intimately familiar with, but what a beautiful piece!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the idea... but, please, talk faster , otherwise it sounds very creepy! :lol:. Also, you can add some scores, that would be very helpful, to follow your analisys more carefully. But it's fine for the first chapter of the show! . I second CoAG idea, but with Ligeti's piano concerto . Very interesting, you should have a radio program!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I love the idea... but, please, talk faster , otherwise it sounds very creepy! :lol:. Also, you can add some scores, that would be very helpful, to follow your analisys more carefully. But it's fine for the first chapter of the show! . I second CoAG idea, but with Ligeti's piano concerto . Very interesting, you should have a radio program!


Or a podcast, as it would be easier to splice-in one or more interpretations or sections of the work, as you'd only have to work with one audio editor/mixer app... I do a weekly podcast (actually, I don't add voice comments 'cause I want people not to tune out...) and it takes just a few minutes to put one of them together...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to HAVE to watch this after school today!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> That would be the _american _pronunciation, right?


No, that's the normal pronunciation


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I'm partial to the canadian pronumciation "viola, eh!"


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Agree with alezak and itywitmt; you should do a podcast and/or radio show. Do you have a school station looking for content?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't even know there was more than one pronunciation for "viola"


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

^^the correct one and the wrong one.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow, I was so excited to see so many comments in this thread when I woke up.....yet slightly disappointed that more than half of them are about the pronunciation of viola...lol


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I didn't even know there was more than one pronunciation for "viola"


I'm quite sure there is not !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

violadude said:


> Wow, I was so excited to see so many comments in this thread when I woke up.....yet slightly disappointed that more than half of them are about the pronunciation of viola...lol


Listen buddy you were good, changed my perception somewhat. If you hadn't been sleeping all over the place you could have sorted it out for sure, I mean you're the viola dude aren't you?


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Wonderful video. It's brave to sit there and talk for 30 minutes. You did an excellent job!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> I'm partial to the canadian pronumciation "viola, eh!"


Right or wrong, I have a fondness for the Hawaiian, "viola, yeah?"


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Leave it to this place to make a ta-may-toe/ta-ma-toe issue out of viola. 

I'll catch up with your video over the weekend, dude. Hey, is there more than one way to pronounce dude? Er... never mind!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I like to hear words of wisdom from someone of high intellect and moderation.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

When does the next episode come out?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Was this scripted? Scripted or not, that's a really cool idea.

I would do this about Glazunov seriously, I could easily go on a rant about something like his 4th symphony. But I'm too scared.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Was this scripted? Scripted or not, that's a really cool idea.
> 
> I would do this about Glazunov seriously, I could easily go on a rant about something like his 4th symphony. But I'm too scared.


Don't be, nobody is going to laugh at you.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Was this scripted? Scripted or not, that's a really cool idea.
> 
> I would do this about Glazunov seriously, I could easily go on a rant about something like his 4th symphony. But I'm too scared.


No it wasnt scripted. I thought deeply about everything I was going to say beforehand though lol


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sadly, my video capturing software is screwing up big time. So the violadude show is now (at least for now) a Podcast! So here is continuing the discussion of Brahm's Op. 76 8 piano pieces.

http://violadude.podbean.com/2012/03/17/episode-1-capriccio-in-b-minor-by-johannes-brahms/


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Love your spectacles! I think your dishevelled look fits the video, I will look forward to the next episode. :tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Love your spectacles! I think your dishevelled look fits the video, I will look forward to the next episode. :tiphat:


Just posted the next episode  But without the video part of it...>.< It's now a podcast for now.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

http://violadude.podbean.com/2012/03/17/intermezzo-in-a-flat-major-by-johannes-brahms/

3rd episode


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Are the links not working for anyone else?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

For me it says the traffic is too heavy. I'll try again later.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> Are the links not working for anyone else?


Nope sorry *Violadude* they seem to be broken. I was going to call you *VD* but thought better of it not the best intials after all. :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well I have the podcast episodes on my Itunes, if worse comes to worse I'll just find another website to host them on.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well I'll try this site until the other one is working
Here's episode 2
http://violadude.podomatic.com/entry/2012-03-17T12_40_53-07_00

and 3
http://violadude.podomatic.com/entry/2012-03-17T12_45_10-07_00


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

itywltmt said:


> That would be the _american _pronunciation, right?


Is there any other!?!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do any of you have any suggestions on what pieces I should do after these Brahms pieces? What would you guys like to see?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> Do any of you have any suggestions on what pieces I should do after these Brahms pieces? What would you guys like to see?


The next opus of Brahms Klavierstucke!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> The next opus of Brahms Klavierstucke!


hahaha well we'll see. I would like to keep at least a moderate amount of variety to the show. 

Have you listened to the latest 2 episodes? Am I doin' old Brahmsy justice?


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Well I have the podcast episodes on my Itunes, if worse comes to worse I'll just find another website to host them on.


Maybe one of Schoenberg's pieces? Maybe Pierrot Lunaire or one of his Piano Pieces? I think Schoenberg is one of those composers where analyzing his works leads to completely different listening experience. One I have always been baffled by is Schubert's D960 Sonata, so sparse yet so rich and powerful... Maybe it's one of those pieces that go beyond the analytic.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SottoVoce said:


> Maybe one of Schoenberg's pieces? Maybe Pierrot Lunaire or one of his Piano Pieces? I think Schoenberg is one of those composers where analyzing his works leads to completely different listening experience. One I have always been baffled by is Schubert's D960 Sonata, so sparse yet so rich and powerful... Maybe it's one of those pieces that go beyond the analytic.


Which Schoenberg piece would you recommend?


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Which Schoenberg piece would you recommend?


Now that I think of it, maybe following the vein of piano music would be more condensed and understandable for analysis. The Suite op. 25 would also be a great piece to analyze in my opinion as well, great introduction to Schoenberg's twelve-tone method. The Piano Pieces are also a great choice. Typing this makes me wish that Schoenberg composed more for the piano, very beautiful works.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SottoVoce said:


> Now that I think of it, maybe following the vein of piano music would be more condensed and understandable for analysis. The Suite op. 25 would also be a great piece to analyze in my opinion as well, great introduction to Schoenberg's twelve-tone method. The Piano Pieces are also a great choice. Typing this makes me wish that Schoenberg composed more for the piano, very beautiful works.


Well I'll see what I can do. I don't have any of the solo piano pieces that Schoenberg wrote. I do have the capability of downloading sound files from youtube to my Itunes and then I can use that for the audio bytes however I would like it not to come to that cause I would feel rather dirty doing that for whatever reason haha. I do have Schoenberg's lieder. Might that be an alright substitute?


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Well I'll see what I can do. I don't have any of the solo piano pieces that Schoenberg wrote. I do have the capability of downloading sound files from youtube to my Itunes and then I can use that for the audio bytes however I would like it not to come to that cause I would feel rather dirty doing that for whatever reason haha. I do have Schoenberg's lieder. Might that be an alright substitute?


Haha of course. It's your show, violadude!  Schoenberg's lieder would be delightful to delve into.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SottoVoce said:


> Haha of course. It's your show, violadude!  Schoenberg's lieder would be delightful to delve into.


Alright!  I'll see what other suggestions come in by the time I'm finished with Brahms and make my decision then. If I do Schoenberg lieder I would probably do "Book of Hanging Gardens" that's his most famous song cycle and his first fully atonal piece, written soon after the 2nd string quartet which had the atonal finale.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Do *Ligeti's* piano etudes.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

_The Book of Hanging Gardens_ would be a big project if you did all the songs individually... If you're going to do a big project I feel like I'd rather hear about a Mahler symphony or something, especially since that's your special subject! Schoenberg-wise, Op. 11 might be interesting.

The Brahms is good. I like that you chose Op. 76, since it's among his least known piano music. My only criticism is that you could say a bit more about what goes on rhymically.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Webernite said:


> _The Book of Hanging Gardens_ would be a big project if you did all the songs individually... If you're going to do a big project I feel like I'd rather hear about a Mahler symphony or something, especially since that's your special subject! Schoenberg-wise, Op. 11 might be interesting.
> 
> The Brahms is good. I like that you chose Op. 76, since it's among his least known piano music. My only criticism is that you could say a bit more about what goes on rhymically.


Which one is op. 11?

Ahh yes, well I will try to focus on that more. Rhythm will be a big focus of the episode where I get to the c# minor cappriccio in this set, if you know that piece you will know why


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Three piano pieces op. 11


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Three piano pieces op. 11


Ah thanks! Like I said I don't have the Schoenberg piano pieces, and if I can help it I'd like to not rip sound bytes off of youtube but I suppose I could...Well I'll think about it, and I'll keep Ligeti's piano etudes in mind too. I'd like to have some variety too though so maybe I should do another medium first before I do another solo piano one. Well, in the meantime I'll have more Brahms for you guys tonight.

Edit: By tonight I mean tonight according to the USA Pacific Northwest Time Zone


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

What piano music have you got in your collection (i.e. that you wouldn't need to take from Youtube)?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> hahaha well we'll see. I would like to keep at least a moderate amount of variety to the show.
> 
> Have you listened to the latest 2 episodes? Am I doin' old Brahmsy justice?


I haven't yet as I've had a busy weekend faffing about with a new computer, but I shall listen soon and if the first was anything to go by, I'm sure they'll be enjoyable and informative.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Schoenberg, me thinks. Pierrot Lunaire! Moses und Aron?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Webernite said:


> What piano music have you got in your collection (i.e. that you wouldn't need to take from Youtube)?


I have WTC II, 
Various piano music by Bartok (but not the Bagatelles or the Microcosms), 
Beethoven's piano sonatas, 
Boulez's piano sonatas (not sure if I want to do those just yet lol), 
Cage's sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano, 
24 preludes by Cui, 
Piano music by Roy Harris, 
Hindemith's piano sonatas, 
Ligeti's etudes and Musica Ricercata, 
Liszt's piano sonata, Hungarian Rhapsodies 2, 3, 8, 13, 15, and 17, Csardas Obstinee, Petrarch's Sonnet No. 123, Forgotten Waltz No. 1, La campagniella, Transcendental etudes 5 and 11.
Medtner's piano sonatas and Forgotten melodies 
Persichetti's piano sonatas
A few duo sonatas by Poulenc
All piano music by Ravel
Scriabin's piano sonatas, op. 42 Etudes, Op. 2 no. 1 prelude, op. 57 pieces, and Vers La Flamme
Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues
All of Szymanowski's piano music
Piano sonatas by Viktor Ullmann
Piano sonatas and a set of preludes by Ustvolskaya

That's it. Relatively not a lot to choose from as far as solo piano music I guess


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Schoenberg, me thinks. Pierrot Lunaire! Moses und Aron?


I have Pierrot Lunaire, I could do that.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> I have WTC II,
> Various piano music by Bartok (but not the Bagatelles or the Microcosms),
> Beethoven's piano sonatas,
> Boulez's piano sonatas (not sure if I
> ...


That's a pretty varied collection! Personally, I'd be interested to hear an analysis of some of the Liszt or Ravel, but I imagine their more impressionistic pieces are kind of hard to analyse. _Pierrot Lunaire_ sounds good if you don't want to do piano music.

I don't like Boulez's piano sonatas... Schoenberg Op. 11 and Carter's _Night Fantasies_ are my favorite atonal piano pieces. Not a lot of good atonal music has been written for the piano, IMO.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Webernite said:


> That's a pretty varied collection! Personally, I'd be interested to hear an analysis of some of the Liszt or Ravel, but I imagine their more impressionistic pieces are kind of hard analyse. _Pierrot Lunaire_ sounds good if you don't want to do piano music.
> 
> I don't like Boulez's piano sonatas... Schoenberg Op. 11 and Carter's _Night Fantasies_ are my favorite atonal piano pieces. Not a lot of good atonal music has been written for the piano, IMO.


I like them alright, but I understand why people wouldn't. Hmm well I could do the Liszt or Ravel pieces. I mean, I'm not planning on getting into too much formal harmonic analysis or anything because 1). I'm trying to make these podcasts pretty accessible to casual listeners as well as more musically educated fans of classical music 2). that would just be pretty damn hard to do without pictures or a video or something besides words and sound bytes haha. 
My plan for most of the pieces I do on these are just some kind of breakdown of the piece that is easy to follow and focuses on the areas of music that I feel the pieces are accentuating the most.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Just choose a piece that you like.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Any way, we're getting ahead of ourselves. The show's not even half way through Brahms Op. 76 yet.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Webernite said:


> Any way, we're getting ahead of ourselves. The show's not even half way through Brahms Op. 76 yet.


hahaha true true. It will be soon though I think. I must say I am pretty fired up about this again now that I found a way to do this thing without my stupid video software.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do *Ligeti's* piano etudes.


I second this motion! . What about Ravel's "Ma mère l'oye" suite, especially the third movement ("Laideronnette, impératrice des pagodes") in the orchestral version. You can analyze plenty of things there, like the use of oriental traditional music and how Ravel uses the colours of the orchestra to achieve that "oriental sound", etc.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

http://violadude.podomatic.com/entry/2012-03-18T02_52_57-07_00

New episode!  I tried to cut out my "ums" as much as I could


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> http://violadude.podomatic.com/entry/2012-03-18T02_52_57-07_00
> 
> New episode!  I tried to cut out my "ums" as much as I could


Sounds great to me.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Which one is op. 11?


Here's op. 11 as part of an earlier montage of mine. If you can reuse that material, go right ahead...
http://www.archive.org/details/BeethovenAndSchnberg

BTW: I added your podcast as a link on my Blogspot blog...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

hey, I'm anxiously waiting the chapter about Ravel or Ligeti!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> hey, I'm anxiously waiting the chapter about Ravel or Ligeti!


Ya, I havent put out an episode in a while. I've been busy with school. But summer break is coming out soon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have decided that the next episode MUST be Bach's St. John Passion. Get to work, I'm expecting it to be ready by this Sunday. Use the recording of the Bach Collegium Japan under the direction of Masaaki Suzuki.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Well?*

..........

:devil:

..........


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is this still on broadcast lately?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> Is this still on broadcast lately?


No, I'm terrible at keeping regular schedules, but I've been thinking about posting more lately.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> No, I'm terrible at keeping regular schedules, but I've been thinking about posting more lately.


I don't think it a lame excuse that you're currently busy with coordinating the players and prepping the performances of your comps for your required senior composition recital... legitimate immediate business enough!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hope you come back to your channel some day!


----------

